# "Mistaken Identity" drain -Birmingham



## Lightbuoy (Oct 16, 2007)

Visited this place just as it was getting dark with Reaperman (thanks to Jondoe for the directions!) 
This was my second trip into a drain (the first being earlier on the same day).
Was a great little explore (although confusing how we emerged right next to where we'd entered!!!) 















Trick or treat? 


















Sewer (on right) alongside "Mistaken Identity" drain


















More lovely brickwork..........





Barrel vaulted brickwork (we think this is under a canal-side factory)


















A great way to end an excellent day's exploring in great company! 

Lb

P.s. -here's a tip = when exploring drains, don't wear wellies with "supa slick" ice grips!!)


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice looking drain that. Like the brickwork - rather snazzy. 
Thanks for sharing that Lb. Neat!

Cheers


----------



## smileysal (Oct 19, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooooh, now i'm definitely wishing I hadn't gone up to Sainsbury's lol. Loving the brickwork, all those arches, and drains etc. brilliant. Did you come out the same entrance as you went in?
And how far do both the tunnels go? looks great. 

Looks like i have to make a trip back down to brum again now seeing your pics. (must also invest in some waders now as well lol).

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 19, 2007)

smileysal said:


> Looks like i have to make a trip back down to brum again now seeing your pics.



Give me a shout if you do Sal. Would love to see some of these places in Brum and the hostel's cheap enough too. Better late than never, eh?


----------



## sheep2405 (Oct 20, 2007)

The brickwork looks really good, if ever you dont mind someone tagging along I would love to come up and have a look round brum as well, after missing the official weekend I need to get out and do some stuff soon.

S


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 20, 2007)

sheep2405 said:


> I would love to come up and have a look round brum as well, after missing the official weekend I need to get out and do some stuff soon.



Definitely! I know just what you mean, Sheep. I'm going so stir-crazy at the mo and can't wait to get out exploring again.


----------



## sheep2405 (Oct 20, 2007)

MOney is the big problem for me, and our landlord is causing moat of it, we are not supposed to have our dogs, and the landlord wants to redecorate the enitre house next month, so we have to kennel them for two weeks, puts a strain on the wages.



S


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah nice one mate, looks pretty interesting - should have joined you really! 

You did alright with the pictures too, especially considering lack of tripod.


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh yeah and i'm glad to see Tesco finest torch in action too!


----------



## WeeT (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome explore! I'd love to do something like this


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 27, 2008)

Did this today myself, again with thanks to jondoe for advice on location and safety *thumbs up* nice guy

Want to go back again and do much more of it. were there for hours and due to taking photos while we went...didnt get far. next time shall leave camera at home

anyone interested in doing the whole drain system, give me a shout.


----------

